# Clearblue Fertility Monitor - tester



## ArmyWife (Nov 23, 2011)

Clearblue Fertility Monitor - 

Not sure how many of you ladies have used these monitors, but I was just Googling them, to see what's what...and up popped a "would you like to take part in a free trial" box.  

Never one to turn down a freebie, I filled in the online form, and within 10 mins, a lady had called me to confirm my details and she is posting me the consent form tomorrow.  After she has received a signed copy back, she will run through some additional questions, and if all is well, she will send me all the gear.  I have to keep a daily diary (but I've recently started doing that anyway) and keep daily urine samples (in the fridge - preferably not next to the apple juice) to send back to them weekly. 

I really don't know about these things, but it states on their site that it increases the chance of conceiving by 89%.  Really?  Hey, I'm at the stage where I am trying anything and everything!  So, why the heck not. 

Just thought some of you might be interested in taking part.  Pop to the Clearblue site and see if the box shows up.  (I just opened the site a 2nd time and nothing happened, so I am wondering if it only pops up on first log on...?) 

Liesa


----------



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

My curiosity was pricked so I went and had a look and sure enough it popped up for me.

I have not signed up though as I'm expecting to start a course of IVF in the next few weeks and I think thats enough to be going on with.  I would probably be discounted anyway as I cannot conceive without intervention anyway.

But I hope it works for you.  Luck and


----------



## lisaandchris (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Armywife

Please look at my thread on Current cycler ttc naturally...I had just got my BFP using the monitor after 9 years ttc, 2ivfs, and 1 chemical preg!!! (2nd month using it!!!)

It is very early days so keeping evrything crossed but def recommend it to anyone!!!

Good Luck!!xx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh lisaandchris  that s wonderful news  ad looking forward to start mine soon if I can figure out when to start taking etc.
Becky7 xx


----------



## lisaandchris (Apr 26, 2011)

it is very early days but keeping everything crossed!!!! would recommend the cbfm to everyone!!!xxxx


----------



## chuckv (Jan 13, 2012)

Didn't get the free trial but ordered one from amazon yesterday. Fingers crossed


----------



## ArmyWife (Nov 23, 2011)

lisaandchris - Congrats!  Good to hear a success story, esp one involving natural conception.  You must be stoked!

Liesa x


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

hey girls i am so glad i came across this thread again. after reading your posts i thought hmmm ill look into it. its alot of money to pay out but iv read nearly all positive  feedback, but i dont really understand how it works, it seems rather complicated, could one of u kindly women explain it in simple terms, and is it really worth buying? xxx


----------



## ArmyWife (Nov 23, 2011)

Temptress, I am still awaiting the delivery of my monitor from the medical testing team.  I'd be happy to update this thread with how it works, and how difficult it is (or isn't..?) once I've started using it. 

Yep, it is a bit expensive,especially if you have been buying lots of other stuff to try (like me) so that's why I was stoked when I managed to get on the trial. Why don't you try that too?


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi ladies,

I've just started using a cbfm and it seems pretty simple to use, despite the mammoth instruction book! Basically you choose a time that you set it to based on the your first trip to the loo every morning and then this gives you a testing window of 3hours either side to give you flexibility. So for instance mine is set to 9am so that I can test anytime between 6am and noon. Make sure you decide this before AF arrives. When she does, you hold down the m button at your desired time until 'm1' appears in the window. M1 should be the day that AF arrives with proper flow (not spotting) if she arrives in the night or before your desired time, or set the following day as m1 if she arrives later in the day (eg. after 9am). Don't panic if you forget to do this or want to change the time as you can keep holding down the m button and it will change to m2 m3 m4 or m5. Then on day 6 (I think!) it changes to cd6. Turn it on every morning when you wake up and it either just gives you your cycle day and indicator of fertility (low, high or peak) or it will ask you to do a test. This is exactly the same as doing a pregnancy test except for you put the strip in the machine after so it can read it and update your fertility status. I think for the first month it will ask you to do a test pretty much everyday and then for the months thereafter it will ask for only around 10 tests unless you have a long/short cycle or it needs extra info. Once AF arrives again then I think you set it in the same way as the first time.

And that's pretty much it! Well that's where I'm up to anyway, hopefully if I've gone wrong anywhere someone will point me out.

I agree that it's not cheap, although I managed to get mine for £50 from Boots in a clearance section for some reason at Christmas and I noticed that if you 'subscribe' to a delivery of the sticks every month on Amazon they're a bit cheaper, but I figured it's cheaper than having lots of private tests done if you can avoid it and every little helps as they say!

Lots of good luck to everyone  xx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

yeah army wife that would be great thanx :d and madameG thanx for all the info, it certainly seems alot simpler than i imagined, only trouble i would have is i suffer from depression and part of that is i tend to turn night into day, ( i sleep most of the day and i am awake at night) what would i do if i missed my window? also do you like me.. get up in the night to pee? id be worried that if i did get up i wouldnt remember to take it, then id fully wake up properly a couple of hours later and my pee wouldnt be strong enough  if u get what i mean lol? im a wee worrier :0 xx


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi temptress, you're welcome for the info  I wouldn't panic too much about using it, there's a section in the manual about what to do if you work night shifts or change time zones. They advise you to store your first sample on waking and then test it when you get to your testing window. I don't get up in the night but maybe try leaving the monitor on the (closed!) toilet seat lid so that you can't miss it if you need to go and you've already had the biggest part of your sleep. I'm leaving mine on the floor so I'd stand on it if I got up without thinking. I'm sure you'll find a way around using it, even if you've got irregular sleep patterns, you'll just have to have a play 

Best of luck x


----------

